# Warner’s Great Recordings Of The Century choices



## Mozart1756 (Feb 3, 2021)

Remember Warner Classics Great Recordings Of The Century series. A lot of good recordings yet a few from the label that were surely missed. What recordings that are not from the series would you have liked if added.


----------



## Mozart1756 (Feb 3, 2021)

To start off:
Cluyten’s Ravel cycle with the PCO
Perlman’s Four Seasons
Previn’s Swan Lake


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am wondering if people can choose from their beginning or include the later buying EMI/ Virgin .


----------



## Mozart1756 (Feb 3, 2021)

Anything can count so Erato Teldec anything thats under the Warner label can work


----------

